# Violin Concerto by Alma Deutcher



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> > PetrB: Someone posted an Emily Bear work, she also precocious in her childhood, and that lately written orchestral piece, written when she was thirteen (that corrected from the originally written eighteen) sounds like an interchangeably generic film score.
> 
> 
> Why should a nine year old girl be taken to task for writing music that sounds like a film score when in fact a grown man and _avant guardist _like Berio does it all the time?
> ...


A puzzling comparison.


----------

